# Steelhead begginner



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

I'm home on Christmas break and would like to go up after some steelhead. I like to think I'm fairly knowledgeable when it comes to fishing but I've never fished for steelhead a day in my life. So if someone could tell a poor college kid what river he should drive up to, if I should focus on pools more up river or fish the mouth, if I should use live bait on a jig or something else, and if they've been biting enough to even be worth me making the 2 hour drive up to the lake. Any tips will be greatly appreciated 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Grand river. Hit up harbor bait for where and how. When are you looking to go?


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks and maybe tue or wed of this week or the 1st week of January.

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

When I was starting I tried the grand and conneaut, I found the Connie to be a bit easier to fish. I am by no means an expert, but i fish bait and plugs and rarely do I get skunked. I tend to hit the deeper runs and pools first, but again, I'm no expert. Hit the local bait shops, buy and use what they recommend, they want your business and won't lie to you and aren't guarding any secret spots or honey holes. Where are you driving from?


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

Ill be driving from lisbon, ohio. Its down by east liverpool 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Nice, love that area. Fish beaver creek once or twice a year. The east side streams are your best bet. Just think of them as big trout, if you've ever fished streams for trout, and you should be ok.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

No experience with trout either. A lot of experience with creek smallmouth and ive walleye fished all over the country but generally thats about it. 

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Well, I personally don't always use a float when fishing bait. If you've ever rubber worm fished for bass, or jig fished walleye just imagine that but drifting bait.....bouncing along the bottom. Same principle. Or use a float with bait, jig maggot combo, shinier , he'll even crawlers work at times. Being so close to P.A you should take advantage of the great spring trout fishing.


----------



## Pharen52 (Apr 14, 2013)

fritoking said:


> Well, I personally don't always use a float when fishing bait. If you've ever rubber worm fished for bass, or jig fished walleye just imagine that but drifting bait.....bouncing along the bottom. Same principle. Or use a float with bait, jig maggot combo, shinier , he'll even crawlers work at times. Being so close to P.A you should take advantage of the great spring trout fishing.


So why use a float rather than just a slow retrieve? For whatever reason I've never gotten into trout fishing but its something I'm really wanting to try, my Christmas list is pretty much all gear to start fly fishing

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## fritoking (Nov 11, 2015)

Natural drift downstream


----------



## ldrjay (Apr 2, 2009)

Pharen52 said:


> Thanks and maybe tue or wed of this week or the 1st week of January.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


Ill be going out on the grand this week if you want to try to hook up.


----------



## Narwhal (Jul 12, 2015)

Lisbon is a haul- I've bass fished a lot of strip pits near cold run and always had a good time. If I was you I would fish the rivers east of Cleveland , when I started steelhead fishing 25 yrs ago i used jig and maggots under a small float with good success and I haven't changed much over the years. A lot of other stuff works as good or better but the jig and maggots will catch fish if you want to start fishing for them. Good luck


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Read the Newbie Info Thread....spend a solid half hour or so reading through that and you'll know enough to get started.


----------



## hardworker122 (Dec 21, 2014)

Hey bud,,, I live by warren,,,, I go to the grand a couple times a week,,,,, do you have a kayak??? Its the way to go


----------

